

Ask HN: Devs, what career would you have chosen before the computers existed? - bicx


======
allendoerfer
An architect or someone who works with wood. Wood seems to be the next most
accessible resource after your own thoughts to hack around with and built
something meaningful.

------
sarciszewski
In the times before computers existed, I probably wouldn't have a choice (poor
family + I'm not that intelligent = menial labor).

------
sejje
Mechanic, carpenter, some kind of craftsman.

I like building things.

------
declandewet
Hobbyist mechanical engineering with a career in law enforcement.

------
kapilkaisare
Teacher by day, inventor/scientist by night

------
phektus
NBA star player.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Crocodile Hunter

------
jlengrand
Probably archeologist actually.

------
efferifick
Electrical engineering.

------
greenyoda
Electrical engineering.

------
PebblesHD
Some kind of designer

------
rtcoms
Civil Engineering

------
zura
Computer Science

~~~
sarciszewski
Somehow this misses the point

~~~
zura
I wanted to underline that Computer Science is not about computers... I think
even if computers didn't exist this branch of mathematics still would evolve.

But to follow the original intent of the poster - other professions I'd be
interested: Pure mathematics, Music, Chemistry and Mechanical Engineering.

------
logn
Auto mechanic

------
hkarthik
Blacksmith

------
neo_optimus
Designer

------
OGiR
Chef

